

A Nuclear Google may be a very good thing - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2010/a-nuclear-google-may-be-a-very-good-thing/

======
lutorm
Early April fools?

~~~
mmaunder
Yeah and man did I get taken. Arrington just RT'd my tweet announcing the blog
post. Argh!

